# Sims 3 bugs & possible solutions



## koala

A comprehensive list of The Sims 3 bugs and their corresponding fixes: *http://www.mikegotgame.com/a-comprehensive-list-of-the-sims-3-bugs-and-their-corresponding-fixes*



> If you’re a fan of The Sims, then there’s a good chance you already have The Sims 3, which was released sometime last month. Like other game in the best-selling series, The Sims 3 comes with heaps of bugs that can drive any fan up the wall. If a certain bug is spoiling your Sims adventure, then check out the fixes that we’ve lined up for you.........
> 
> *Bug #1: The Sims 3 installation failures, including invalid files and CRC errors*
> Possible Fix: There’s a good chance that it’s your copy (most especially if it’s digital). If you have the actual discs, it’s possible that you don’t have the proper hardware or system requirements.
> 
> *Bug #2: The Sims 3 is unauthorized (when trying to play game)*
> Possible Fix #1: Delete your browser cache. If you have multiple browsers, try using a program like CCleaner to remove all your unused files, allowing Windows to run faster.
> 
> Possible Fix #2: Uninstall The Sims 3, remove all directories, and then delete all The Sims 3 keys from registries. To do this, Start > Run > REGEDIT. Look under HKEY_Local_Machine and HKEY_Current_User. It should be located under Software > Electronic Arts > Sims (3)
> 
> *Bug #3: The Sims 3 story progression cannot be turned off (plus several other glitches, such as the “one parent” bug)*
> Possible Fix #1: Download the multiple glitch fix patch here.
> 
> Possible Fix #2: Do the following in order:
> 
> 1. Find your game executable. It’s typically located at: C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin
> 2. Create a shortcut on your desktop to the TS3.exe.
> 3. Right-click on the shortcut and select “Properties”
> 4. In the top line “Target” go to the end of the line and add this tag -disablestoryprogression
> 5. From this point on, you’ll have to run The Sims 3 from this shortcut and NOT through your launcher.
> 
> *Bug #4: Bubble is stuck above Sim*
> How to Fix It: Restart the game
> 
> *Bug #5: Trees not rendering on certain ATI cards*
> Possible Fix: Remove “Adaptive Anti-Aliasing” for trees. There’s a good chance that this is the culprit.
> 
> *Bug #6: Voice pitches not working (for certain games)*
> Possible Fix: Go to Sound Options, turn Sound Quality from “Low” to “Medium” or “High.”
> 
> *Bug #7: Game crash when going to Gym*
> Possible Fix: Wait a while before going back to the Gym. Better yet, buy your own gym equipment when you have the cash so that your Sim don’t have to go.
> 
> *Bug #8: Repaired objects still sound broken*
> How to Fix It: Restart the game
> 
> *Bug #9: Babies (Toddlers) get stuck; adults get stuck; can’t move*
> Possible Fix: Use the “Reset Sim” cheat to fix the problem (ResetSim )
> 
> *Bug #10: Neighbors never leave*
> Possible Fix: Use the “Reset Sim” cheat to fix the problem (ResetSIM )
> 
> *Bug #11: EA Launcher has odd letters; images not showing*
> Possible Fix: Check for video card updates. Make sure your video card is compatible with The Sims 3 and make sure your PC has the proper list of fonts. If the font isn’t available on your PC, you’ll get squares instead of text.
> 
> *Bug #12: Mouse cursor disappears*
> Possible Fix: If willing to lose all unsaved progress, then press Ctrl-Alt-Delete to bring up the Windows Task Manager. On the Task Manager, click the tab “Processes,” search for TS3.exe, click it once, and select the End Process button to terminate your game.
> 
> *Bug #13: Video options reset*
> Possible Fix: So far, you’ll have to fix this manually by fiddling with your video options again.
> 
> *Bug #14: Sims with a Burglar career going on another sims raid can’t go to *work, staying outside the building all day instead
> Possible Fix: Delete the criminal building then rebuild it.
> 
> *Bug #15: EA launcher isn’t working*
> Possible Fix: This is most likely a hardware problem. Make sure you have the latest drivers, and that your system specs are compatible.
> 
> *Bug #16: Unable to access selected items (like chairs and desks) after placing them in Family Inventory and then taking them out*
> Possible Fix: Put the items back in the inventory again, and then take them out again. Doing this should fix the problem.
> 
> *Bug #17: Throwing away bad food causes crash (from fridge)*
> Possible Fix #1: Reboot The Sims 3. If your game still crashes, try selling the fridge and getting a new one.
> 
> Possible Fix #2: Download The Sims 3 patch 1.2.7 by doing the following:
> 
> 1. Open the The Sims 3 launcher.
> 2. Click on the “Game Updates” button.
> 3. Click on the “Update Now” button.
> 4. EADM should open up.
> 5. The patch should begin downloading automatically.
> 
> *Bug #18: No sound coming from guitar or radio*
> Possible Fix: Reboot your PC. If this doesn’t work, try fiddling with the sound options and checking the music selection list in the Options menu to make sure everything is fine.
> 
> *Bug #19: Ranked chess logic opponent can’t be invited over (opponent says he/she is busy but upon checking, actually isn’t)*
> Possible Fix: Restart the game. If this doesn’t fix the problem, try switching families and interacting with your chess opponent. After doing this, return control of your regular family. Since the neighborhood is seamless, this might fix the bug.
> 
> *Bug #20: Custom music/certain music not working in some areas/not working at all/suddenly stops working*
> Possible Fix: Just restart the game. If that doesn’t work, restart your PC. Just make sure all of your custom music is the correct format and can be played in The Sims 3.
> 
> *Bug #21: Toddler and teacher get stuck in “learning to walk” animation*
> Possible Fix: Attempt the “ResetSIM” cheat. If this doesn’t work, switch families and play for about an hour of game time. Return to your original family and see if anything progressed (This may only have a chance of working if Story Progression is turned on).
> 
> *Bug #22: Can’t put book away in bookshelf (Error: Object blocking the way)*
> How to Fix It: The bookshelf is full. Each bookshelf can only have a select number of books.
> 
> *Bug #23: Bald Sims*
> Possible Fix: Make sure your video card is compatible. If it is, try tuning down the graphic settings.


----------

